# Wishing a Happy Birthday to Mark (Gr3iz)!



## cwwozniak

One of our trusted advisors and spam fighters has turned another year older.


----------



## Gr3iz

Thanks pal! I owe you one! ;-)


----------



## Macboatmaster

Mark
Very best wishes
Happy Birthday


----------



## Cookiegal

Happy Birthday and best wishes to you Mark!


----------



## TechGuy

Wow, Happy Birthday, Mark! I would have sung Happy Birthday to you yesterday if I had realized.


----------



## Cookiegal

TechGuy said:


> I would have sung Happy Birthday to you yesterday if I had realized


Looks like yesterday was his lucky day!


----------



## valis

Dude....congrats on enforcing the Old Fart mentality! Have a great day and a virtual marg on me....better yet, have 2 and put it on Mikes tab....

Seriously...have a great day my friend.


----------



## Gr3iz

Thank you, my friends! Your wishes are all appreciated. As is Mike's not singing! ;-)


----------



## valis

Gr3iz said:


> Thank you, my friends! Your wishes are all appreciated. As is Mike's not singing! ;-)


Lol!!!!


----------



## Johnny b

Happy Birthday


----------



## Gr3iz

Thank you, Johnny B. Good! ;-)


----------



## PeterOz

That is going to be one big cake to hold so many candles
Enjoy it whilst you still remember what birthdays are


----------



## Gr3iz

Thanks, Peter. I think ... ;-)


----------



## RT

One of the few times I'm not too terribly late in a birthday thread...
Mark, seriously I thought your birthday happened sometime LAST year! 
I did see this while driving past your house 







Cheers buddy


----------



## Gr3iz

Thanks pal! Why dincha stop in? We coulda shared a few lies, and other things ... ;-)


----------



## DR.M

Happy Birthday to you, and many happy returns! 🎂🍾


----------



## Gr3iz

Thanks Panos!


----------



## HOBOcs

How could I miss this one?!
Happy Birthday Mark!!

A much belated greeting


----------



## Gr3iz

Thanks Jim!


----------



## 2twenty2

@Gr3iz

Oops another birthday I missed

A belated Happy Birthday!
🎂 🍺🍻🥂🍷🍾🎊🎉🎈


----------



## Gr3iz

That's OK, knuck. Thanks!


----------

